# Pictures of me



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 1, 2005)

Someone asked for some pictures of me after seeing my signature. I know it's not that great, but here they are (they wouldn't fit into a gallery):

*See thumbnails below for pictures.*

   What do you think? I don't really have any similar before pictures, but I have made progress.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, joy, a link that doesn't work. Fantastic. I suppose we'll have to wait a while before it'll work. Does anyone know how to upload fairly large files to a thread and put them as thumbnails? If I try to attach something, it says it has to be 102.5kb or less. These pictures are quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2005)

Then make them quite a bit smaller.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 1, 2005)

I am unable to.  I don't have Publisher on this computer anymore and I can't save pictures once I resize them. On the page I made them a lot smaller than they were originally, but I forgot that it was a free hosting, so there's like no bandwidth. I'll make them even smaller though for when it comes back.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 1, 2005)

Put them in your 'gallery' maybe?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2005)

What are they saved as?

You can change them to bitmap format if they are JPGs, use MS Paint and just save them that way.  You can also change the filesize thru paint I believe.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 1, 2005)

Oddly, I tried that and then came on and saw the Paint thing about ten seconds later. That was odd. I'm trying to shrink them to a suitable size now.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 1, 2005)

Let's see if this works.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

legs look pretty solid, and arms are coming along real nice.  good work.


----------



## WATTS (Jun 1, 2005)

not bad, not bad.  looking good.  keep up the good work.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 1, 2005)

How tall are you?
My brother is 225, he's 15, and he's 6'2" and half inch

You may be very close in proportion...The age and weight is right.


----------



## Big J (Jun 1, 2005)

Good start bro. Keep training hard and eating right!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

lookin' good man!  15yrs old and already a real solid base.  Keep it up.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone, it's very much appreciated.

 I'm about 5'11'' - 6'.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 2, 2005)

I see your pix are now JPG, if they were BMP or TIFF before thats why they were so bloated.

www.irfanview.com will convert them, free.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks, I'll see if I can't download that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2005)

$h!t... You are bigger than me already!!!

Not fair though...  I think I am actually shrinking


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and encouragement. Once again, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pics.  Looking good.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jun 3, 2005)

Heh!!!

15 I was about 5'7" and 120 lbs.  Genetics are crazy.


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 20, 2005)

? is this your starting point?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

No. What made you suddenly post here three and a half months later?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

lol at 15 i was like 5'1" AND 100LBS 

AHHAHAHAHAHA 



Your legs are looking quite good   

Let's be honest here, your arms could use some work.

But as said your only 15 and looking great for your age.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

Really I just posted these a few months ago for the fun of it. My goals don't include mass or definition whatsoever, so I'm not working towards achieving it. I just took those so I'd know if I did happen to change for the better even though I'm not aiming for it. I just concern myself more with being strong than having big biceps, that's all. Thanks for the positive feedback and constructive criticism though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Really I just posted these a few months ago for the fun of it. My goals don't include mass or definition whatsoever, so I'm not working towards achieving it. I just took those so I'd know if I did happen to change for the better even though I'm not aiming for it. I just concern myself more with being strong than having big biceps, that's all. Thanks for the positive feedback and constructive criticism though.



I'm not trying to down your goals or anything, but why strength?
Is it just to be better than the other guys?

My friends and I trained for strength for 4 years before we realized no one really cares anymore.  It's all a contest in middle school and through first years of high school, but then you just grow out of it.

You'll probably feel the same way after a couple of more years, then you will start training to look better, and less for strength.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

Actually I feel that training for looks is materialistic and somewhat juvenile. Who really cares what other people think about you? I don't really. I train for strength not because I compete with others, but because functional strength is, to me, extremely important and practical. If you were in an emergency, would you rather look good or be able to get yourself out of it if need be? I'd choose #2 myself. I really don't mean to come across quite how I sounded, but I'm a succinct person and that's just my opinion.


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 20, 2005)

hey dude. that makes complete sense to me... keep up the good work. staying strong, fit, and healthy is what it's really all about.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

If you had a simple choice

1) to be strong but *not* look good.

2) to be strong and look good. (both)


Which would you choose squaggle?

Any point me asking?


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 20, 2005)

Why wouldn't anyone want to be strong AND look good? Did you mean to say look good and not be strong?


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 20, 2005)

look good squgalbogin. I gotta say, I'm all for strength over mass and definition!!!


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 20, 2005)

no pics of the chest and back? and you gotta hit the Biceps more but lookin decent for your age.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

strength is great

but you can be strong and have mass and definition.


When you are older you will want more from life squaggle especially when you see how much girls love muscle men.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 20, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> When you are older you will want more from life squaggle especially when you see how much girls love muscle men.


 What about all the powerlifters that arnt 16.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

powerlifters are very big also.

 squaggle said that he only trains for strength not size


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

Which is what powerlifters and weightlifters do as far as I know (as in train for strength and not size). I seriously doubt I'll become more materialistic as I mature. I don't look that bad, and I'm still improving even though that isn't my goal, so why change it? Of course I'd rather have both, but given a choice I'd rather be strong and fit than just look that way.

 damvn: like I said, I only train for strength, and I just took those pictures for the heck of it and to look back in the future and see my aesthetic improvements without even working towards that, so I only took a few pictures.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 20, 2005)

I hear a lawnmower starting up.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah just keep hitting the iron buddy, strength is cool to have! Your doing great.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually I feel that training for looks is materialistic and somewhat juvenile.  .


First I'll say keep up the good work. 

Second I'll say what a dumb comment as probably 99% of the people on this board must be juvenile as I'm sure they want to look good, look strong and be strong. 

Tough


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 20, 2005)

tough, how is your gym comong along? 
sorry for being off the topic.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

Just because 99% of people on here may disagree with me doesn't mean it's a dumb comment (and would you really disagree that many are juvenile?). Think about it for a minute and maybe you'll change your mind about which one is more important. Maybe you won't. It doesn't make much of a difference to me. Thank you for the compliment though.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

strength strength strength


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

mass + strength + cuts =


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

That's fantastic, but I'm not discussing a combination. I'm saying that, if given a choice, I would choose strength hands down, and I'm curious why one would choose to look good without being any stronger than one would naturally, if given the choice.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> That's fantastic, but I'm not discussing a combination. I'm saying that, if given a choice, I would choose strength hands down, and I'm curious why one would choose to look good without being any stronger than one would naturally, if given the choice.



Your mindset is not quite correct.  If you were to train for looks, that means you train for size.  To train for size, you must lift progressively more weight in one way or another, wether it be actual plates, shortening rest time, etc.
If you train to get bigger and look better, you can't help but gain strength.
And that strength will be more than enough to handle any situations in life that you would encounter ( with in reason of course, I'm not saying if a bus falls on your or something retarded like that ).

However, if you only train for maximal strength, never to gain size, then you will not put on much size, plus to continually make good strength gains, you will have to consume proper calories...most ( not all ) powerlifters are fat, and are not appealing to the eyes.

If you look at it from my point of view, then training for "looks" is much smarter.

But you can do both as people have said.  Its just not as easy.
But if you don't care one bit what you look like, and truly believe you will need that strength, though I don't see what for, seeing as how most powerlifters have shitty stamina, and wouldn't be able to do anything for long, so jobs such as a fireman would actually be suffering....then train for strength by all means...

I hope that makes sense, and again, I'm not putting you down nor am I stamping on your beliefs/hopes whatever.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 20, 2005)

just cuz your strong doesint mean you need to be fat and not have defined muscles, whoever made that up obviously doesint know who "Mariusz Pudzianowski" is. So heres a lil reminder...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




this guy is stacked and his achivements show for them selfs.. many times Europe's Strongest Man, Poland's Strongest Man, Super Series Champion, 2x World Strongest Man.

I dont see the reason to want to be strong and look like a lil turkey ball... a girl is not gonna come up to you and be like, "do you bench over 400?" I much rather look big as fuk and cut nasty then a lil ball of fat. Anyways Strenght comes from building muscle so either way your gonna be strong.


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to down your goals or anything, but why strength?
> Is it just to be better than the other guys?
> 
> My friends and I trained for strength for 4 years before we realized no one really cares anymore. It's all a contest in middle school and through first years of high school, but then you just grow out of it.
> ...


Just curious but how are obsession with looks any more childish than obsession with strength? Going beyond superficiality training for strength prally has just as much benefit.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Just curious but how are obsession with looks any more childish than obsession with strength? Going beyond superficiality training for strength prally has just as much benefit.



It's not being superficial.  Why is it superficial to want to look good.
If the only reason you are doing it is for someone else, then yes it's superficial.
But if you are doing it to look better for yourself, to be healthy, and for the fun of it, then it's not superficial at all!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 20, 2005)

No, most powerlifters are not fat. They have to make weight just like bodybuilders. He is not saying it isn't possible to be cut and strong, he just fucking wants to be strong. He even said his body is changing for the better, and he likes it, but he wants to have strength more. Training for strength adds size too, if you eat enough. So if you want strength why are you going to train for it secondarily by going for size. If strength is number one and size is number two you train for strength.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Your mindset is not quite correct.  If you were to train for looks, that means you train for size.  To train for size, you must lift progressively more weight in one way or another, wether it be actual plates, shortening rest time, etc.
> If you train to get bigger and look better, you can't help but gain strength.
> And that strength will be more than enough to handle any situations in life that you would encounter ( with in reason of course, I'm not saying if a bus falls on your or something retarded like that ).
> 
> ...




training for looks doesn't neccessarily mean that you have to get stronger.  You can train super slow (like a lot of BB'ers) and benefit from a great deal of hyerptrophy without ever gaining a similiar neuromuscular connection to take advantage of that hypertrophy.  Like I have said before.."what is the point in having all that hypertrophy if you aren't going to use it."


In general though I agree with what you are saying.  I no longer train for the purpose of looks or even size.  I train only for strength and power.  That is all I care about.  I do however maintain a healthy, athletic looking appearance, just by natural of training and eating a healthy diet.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Your mindset is not quite correct. If you were to train for looks, that means you train for size. To train for size, you must lift progressively more weight in one way or another, wether it be actual plates, shortening rest time, etc.
> If you train to get bigger and look better, you can't help but gain strength.
> And that strength will be more than enough to handle any situations in life that you would encounter ( with in reason of course, I'm not saying if a bus falls on your or something retarded like that ).
> 
> ...


 That's not quite the extreme I envisioned. I said strong and not big, not strong and fat. I could, using that same logic, argue that if you got so big you couldn't move because your muscles got in the way, and that you therefore couldn't handle even everyday situations. So, let's take this back into proportion. I do realize what you're saying, but I'd rather be twice as strong for my size than twice as big for my strength. I think training like a weightlifter is ideal because they are most definitely strong, fit, and have a lot of power (meaning strength and speed). The point is, I'd rather have funcional strength than just be ripped. I mean, who cares if you have a six pack if you can't help others and yourself out of dangerous situations? Such situations do occur, and P-funk just posted something about this before. I don't know why it's so difficult for people to think of an emergency situation in which it would be useful to be strong. For example, if you get into a fight and all else is equal, except you have a six pack and the other guy doesn't, what's that gonna do for you? On the other hand, if all else is equal and you're twice as strong, who has the advantage? Yeah, I'd rather be the stronger guy. Just my thoughts though...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

Most people associate powerlifters with being fat slobs because all anyone ever sees are the superheavy weights as they are the ones lifting the largest amount of weight.  If you look at the guys in the lower weight classes you will see much more impressive physiques (leaner bodies, thick backs, big legs, etc...).   The 105+kg class in olympic lifting is for the most part fat wrecks.  But looking at the classes of 77-105kgs you will see some of the most althetic, muscular looking guys around.


strength comes from building muscle to a degree as the cross sectional area of the muscle increases there is a potential for strength increase.  However, strength comes from neurological effeciency.  I have not gained weight in months.  I am stronger now then when I was 20lbs heavier also.  I simply trained my CNS to be more effecient with what I have.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

I understand what you're saying, and I know all of that.  I meant extreme, and Sqauggle apparently understood. So its ok.

But Squaggle, that situation is kind of  stupid.
A fight where one has abs and everything else is equal?
The guy with abs will be much leaner and probably faster...which is better than just being stronger. But whatever, it doesnt really matter.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Why is it superficial to want to look good.



I believe that is the definition of being superficial.  

I am superficial so I am not one to talk.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Your mindset is not quite correct.  If you were to train for looks, that means you train for size.  To train for size, you must lift progressively more weight in one way or another, wether it be actual plates, shortening rest time, etc.



True enough.  However, you are going to be hard pressed to gain as much strength at equivalent muscle mass as one who trains with that goal in mind.  Take my jaunt into Westside for example.  I put on about 70 pounds on my deadlift, 60 pounds on my squat, and 30 pounds on my bench press without  a real significant change in weight.  Some of my accessory lifts improved along the same lines.  

Not to mention, Squaggle also likes functional strength.  That means he probably also cares about grip strength, power, maximal lifting strength, relative strength, etc.  




> If you train to get bigger and look better, you can't help but gain strength.
> And that strength will be more than enough to handle any situations in life that you would encounter ( with in reason of course, I'm not saying if a bus falls on your or something retarded like that ).



Yeah, you're probably right.  You simply don't understand though.  I'll see if I can dig up the article that someone wrote a while ago on EliteFTS or some such site about why being a powerlifter (Although he's not a powerlifter, this still applies) is what the author enjoys doing.  He ended with a line that sounded something like, "The next time someone asks you why you train to get stronger, just reply 'strength.'  If they don't get it, then they never will."  It's hard to fully understand that out of context and paraphased, but I digress: The same thrill you get out of dropping 2% body fat,adding 3 pounds of muscle, or simply looking in the mirror and noticing an improved physique is the same thrill that he gets gaining 10 pounds on his bench press.




> However, if you only train for maximal strength, never to gain size, then you will not put on much size, plus to continually make good strength gains, you will have to consume proper calories...most ( not all ) powerlifters are fat, and are not appealing to the eyes.



Now this is just nonsense.  If you train for maximal strength, then you will put on just as much size as a bodybuilder.  Powerlifting routines are not just doing 1RMs all day.  Also, you are only thinking of super heavyweight powerlifters.  There are weight classes in powerlifting (Again, Squaggle isn't even talking powerlifting here), and those that need to adhere to a weight class have damned good body composition and nice looking physiques.  As some say, train like a powerlifter and eat like a bodybuilder.




> If you look at it from my point of view, then training for "looks" is much smarter.



Yeah, your point of view.  Your opinion.




> But you can do both as people have said.  Its just not as easy.
> But if you don't care one bit what you look like, and truly believe you will need that strength, though I don't see what for, seeing as how most powerlifters have shitty stamina, and wouldn't be able to do anything for long, so jobs such as a fireman would actually be suffering....then train for strength by all means...



He will.




> I hope that makes sense, and again, I'm not putting you down nor am I stamping on your beliefs/hopes whatever.



I see where you're coming from, but I'm on the same level as Squaggle.  I guess I care about looks more than he does, but strength has always been my overriding motivator in my training career.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 21, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I understand what you're saying, and I know all of that. I meant extreme, and Sqauggle apparently understood. So its ok.
> 
> But Squaggle, that situation is kind of stupid.
> A fight where one has abs and everything else is equal?
> The guy with abs will be much leaner and probably faster...which is better than just being stronger. But whatever, it doesnt really matter.


No, he would not be faster because all else would be equal. That's why I put that in there. You can bet that if I'm the same size as someone my weight and height who doesn't train, I'm a lot faster and stronger because of the training, which gives me quite an advantage. Also, just because someone has a six pack doesn't mean s/he is fast; just because someone doesn't have one doesn't mean s/he is slow. Again, all else is equal, the person just looks different, meaning the six pack has zero effect on the fight, whereas increased power (strength and speed) help to a great degree. I do see what you're trying to say, but you have to remember, once again, that all else is equal.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 21, 2005)

wtf are you niggas talking about? fighting? LMAO u guys got it all twisted... anyone can fuck up anyone get that threw your head. fuk a size dont go out in the real world thinking u big cuz you aint. i suggest you keep your lil white boy ass in your moms house and chill. this aint a fighting forum or some shit like that. ive seen skinny niggas thats know how to fight and take it to bigger niggas and whoop em so drop that lil tough additude cuz its not working.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2005)

huh?


----------



## largepkg (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> huh?



 
I don't know either. Anyway, Cowpimp I understand, I still love strength.
Maybe for me it's just that strength isn't a tangible thing.
Like if you have muscle, then its there, you cant take that away from someone.
Your strength be fickle though.
You may bench 400 one day, next week, you can only do 350.
You know what I mean?

But I see where you are coming from, because I still love to make strength gains, I'm just tired of working hard and then hitting plateus, and if you hit a strength plateu, all your workouts are for nothing until you break them.

My reasoning is a bit off, I know. I was just trying to express what I feel and think about it, but wasn't very successful pulling it off.


----------



## Stu (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> strength is great
> 
> but you can be strong and have mass and definition.
> 
> ...


 how would you know?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 21, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I don't know either. Anyway, Cowpimp I understand, I still love strength.
> Maybe for me it's just that strength isn't a tangible thing.
> Like if you have muscle, then its there, you cant take that away from someone.
> Your strength be fickle though.
> ...


 I have no idea what that guy was talking about.

 I understand what you're saying though, and it's true. It can be extremely difficult to get past barriers (I recently had one with squats and I just decided to change them to front squats instead). I'm glad we both remained civil and had an intelligent disagreement of opinions. At least I know it's possible on this board now.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 21, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> wtf are you niggas talking about? fighting? LMAO u guys got it all twisted... anyone can fuck up anyone get that threw your head. fuk a size dont go out in the real world thinking u big cuz you aint. i suggest you keep your lil white boy ass in your moms house and chill. this aint a fighting forum or some shit like that. ive seen skinny niggas thats know how to fight and take it to bigger niggas and whoop em so drop that lil tough additude cuz its not working.


Take your little skinny ass and keep your fucking racial slurs to yourself. You talk about someone keeping there lil white ass and you only weigh a buck 60. 
Now take you 160lbs and shut the fuck up before old toughy shuts it the fuck up for you. It's little racial fucks like you that end up dead on a fucking corner, believe me I have seen it being in law enforcement for over 27 years.

Tough


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 21, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Take your little skinny ass and keep your fucking racial slurs to yourself. You talk about someone keeping there lil white ass and you only weigh a buck 60.
> Now take you 160lbs and shut the fuck up before old toughy shuts it the fuck up for you. It's little racial fucks like you that end up dead on a fucking corner, believe me I have seen it being in law enforcement for over 27 years.
> 
> Tough


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 21, 2005)

ur a joke old man. sad, lonely, bald old man. dont think your tough first of all let others say that for you loser. and second i was trying to recsue a few of these 16 year olds that r just starting High School and think there tough cuz they lift weights... i dont know what type of soft hood you live in but over here they give a shit about ur size, anyone will shoot u a fade here big or small. and about law enforcment... lol ama be a cop and my olds man brother has been one for 20+ years as well so I know a few things aswell.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I don't know either. Anyway, Cowpimp I understand, I still love strength.
> Maybe for me it's just that strength isn't a tangible thing.
> Like if you have muscle, then its there, you cant take that away from someone.
> Your strength be fickle though.
> ...



I guess, but those numbers are a bit of an exaggeration.  My strength never negatively fluctuates more than 5 pounds or so.  I guess if you don't concentrate, but that doesn't mean you lost your strength, it just means you were distracted that day.

I certainly like muscle too.  I just like strength better.




> But I see where you are coming from, because I still love to make strength gains, I'm just tired of working hard and then hitting plateus, and if you hit a strength plateu, all your workouts are for nothing until you break them.



You can have size plateaus just like you can have strength plateaus...




> My reasoning is a bit off, I know. I was just trying to express what I feel and think about it, but wasn't very successful pulling it off.



Yeah, it's hard to put opinions like this into words properly.  We each have our own motivation for lifting, which is cool.  Some people don't care about either one, and they just lift for the health benefits.  Whatever floats your boat.  I just had a problem with you saying it's "smarter" to train for vanity, heh.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 21, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I have no idea what that guy was talking about.
> 
> I understand what you're saying though, and it's true. It can be extremely difficult to get past barriers (I recently had one with squats and I just decided to change them to front squats instead). I'm glad we both remained civil and had an intelligent disagreement of opinions. At least I know it's possible on this board now.



Haha, truly man.  It's hard to complete an intelligent conversation, with differing opinions anymore without the negative comments and curse words.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 21, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> ur a joke old man. sad, lonely, bald old man. dont think your tough first of all let others say that for you loser. and second i was trying to recsue a few of these 16 year olds that r just starting High School and think there tough cuz they lift weights... i dont know what type of soft hood you live in but over here they give a shit about ur size, anyone will shoot u a fade here big or small. and about law enforcment... lol ama be a cop and my olds man brother has been one for 20+ years as well so I know a few things aswell.


Now that is one of the best. You have won a grammy for your thoughts. Your 17 years old and trying to rescue 16 year olds. Are you fucking crazy. Talk to me when you gain some years of experience. 

Imagine me trying to rescue folks 52 years of age. Now that's down right ignorant as are your comments. Get a grip on yourself and think of only yourself as your not old enough to help someone standing on the corner asking for "will work for food". You still live with Mommy and Daddy and are willing to give advice. At your age don't give advice but ask for it?
Tough and Shaved not bald asshole. There is a difference


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 22, 2005)

i turn 18 in less the a month... and ive been threw high school cuz i was accelerated coming from Cali. So you know shit. these cats have it all wrong thinking they can act tough cuz there working out thats all im saying old fart. you really should let people talk and say your big instead of saying it yourself. something ur mommy should of thought you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> i was trying to recsue a few of these 16 year olds that r just starting High School


 Starting highschool at 16? How many times did your dumbass fail?


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 22, 2005)

wtf r u talking about asshole i strated when i was 14 graduated at 17 stupid skinny fuck


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> wtf r u talking about asshole i strated when i was 14 graduated at 17 stupid skinny fuck


 I weigh the same as you, and deadlift and squat more. Still hurt my feelings though.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 22, 2005)

lol blow me. no you dont.. i squat 245x8 ATG. I dont Deadlift no more. I Bench 255x4 you? I DB Incline 90'sx8 I DB FLat press 95x8. how much do you do? lol stfu. I do DB flies with 65'sx8. you? I'm at 164 with 6%BF and im only 5'8" without shoes. your a skinny lil kid man. ive seen ur kind at the gym stfu seriously.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> lol blow me. no you dont.. i squat 245x8 ATG. I dont Deadlift no more. I Bench 255x4 you? I DB Incline 90'sx8 I DB FLat press 95x8. how much do you do? lol stfu. I do DB flies with 65'sx8. you? I'm at 164 with 6%BF and im only 5'8" without shoes. your a skinny lil kid man. ive seen ur kind at the gym stfu seriously.


 I can use a sentence with correct grammar, you?


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I can use a sentence with correct grammar, you?


I graduated from high school already kid. I also graduated with a 3.5 GPA. So I guess I really shut you up pretty good, if you have to go ahead and try and diss my grammer.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> I graduated from high school already kid. I also graduated with a 3.5 GPA. So I guess I really shut you up pretty good, if you have to go ahead and try and diss my grammer.


 Not really, I have a strong lower body and you have a stronger upper body but i'm taller. Don't really feel like argueing about it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> I graduated from high school already kid. I also graduated with a 3.5 GPA. So I guess I really shut you up pretty good, if you have to go ahead and try and diss my grammer.


 Somebody with a 3.5 GPA would know how to spell the word grammar.  

 Your full of shit, and there isn't one doubt in my mind your statistics are exaggerated a ton.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Somebody with a 3.5 GPA would know how to spell the word grammar.
> 
> Your full of shit, and there isn't one doubt in my mind your statistics are exaggerated a ton.



 
I think so too.  And it's funny how he tried to correct his "grammer" after Ihateschool mentioned it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I think so too. And it's funny how he tried to correct his "grammer" after Ihateschool mentioned it.


 I didn't see that. It's still terrible.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I think so too.  And it's funny how he tried to correct his "grammer" after Ihateschool mentioned it.


 Kids like this piss me off.  Such jackasses they are.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 22, 2005)

Besides the fact, no one ever said they were tough because they worked out. His argument didn't even start anywhere except in his own mind. Oh, and for your information, ihateschoolmt has a 4.0+ GPA (which is better than a 3.5 ). I'm going to graduate when I'm seventeen as well, it's really not such a great accomplishment. Oh, and whether you graduated from high school or not, your grammar still isn't the best.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 22, 2005)

bunch of fuckin sissys. yea u hate me so what? what they hell can you do about it bitch? nothing ur small. ill get my snaps around late oct and show u lil cowards if im exaggerating my lifts. this is a fuckin computer why would i need to lie to some lil 15, 16 year old bitches that just started to lift. i saw a post like 2pages back talking about, "oh i have more of an edge because im faster and i could fight better or some bullshit like that." it just made me piss my pants how stupid u think. none of you have ever been in a fight, so dont talk like you know shit. if you think lifting weights is going to help you win fights ur in for a big surprise monkeys.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> "oh i have more of an edge because im faster and i could fight better or some bullshit like that." if you think lifting weights is going to help you win fights ur in for a big surprise monkeys.


 I have an edge because I would stab someone before I would fight someone. I don't like to fight, it's all or nothing.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 22, 2005)

Well regardless of what you think, being faster would give you an edge. If you don't think so, you're a fool. If you're talking about using weapons, then why didn't you say so? That just comes down to whoever shoots the other person first.

 What's strange is that I basically avoid anything physical at all costs. I'm too afraid I'm going to hurt someone, which isn't really a good thing. I suppose it's better than the complete opposite though.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 22, 2005)

..... wut a joke both of you. this is my last post in this weak thread.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2005)

Way to prove a point pal.  Keep on acting big and tough.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2005)

I feel left out.  Can someone talk some trash to me too?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel left out.  Can someone talk some trash to me too?




I know right?  He goes on about how, its just the internet, why would he lie.

But you know that's exactly what he is doing.
Such a lame 'tard.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel left out.  Can someone talk some trash to me too?


 Yo' mama.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, much better.  Thanks Squaggle.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

You're quite welcome. Hopefully you'll let me know the next time my services are needed.


----------

